# Micro Switch for LED Strip lights



## MJFElectric (Jan 31, 2017)

Ok so this is my situation. I have a kitchen I am doing and in the pantry I am doing LED strip lights. I need a micro switch to control the lights when the door is open. the only contacts I have been able to find are only rated for up to .5 Amps. I have [email protected] 24v so I am 1.3 amps. I was thinking about using the contact rated at .5 amps to control an RIB relay. Also would this work if the lights dimmed also. I am open to all ideas.


----------



## MJFElectric (Jan 31, 2017)

I am feeding puck lights also on the same circuit. So I am using the same transformer. I just need to break the 24 out of the transformer because I don't need the lights on in the pantry when the doors are closed but I do need the pucks on. So I was going to break the 24v through the door contact relay which would then energize/de energize the RIB coil.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Have you considered an occupancy sensor?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MikeFL said:


> Have you considered an occupancy sensor?


My thoughts exactly. The occ sensor will be much more reliable than a mechanical device.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

How about 

http://www.rockler.com/pressure-switch?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc


----------



## 350X (May 20, 2016)

I prefer a switch mounted in the door jam. It doesn't require you to wave your arms around. 
http://m.homedepot.com/p/Gardner-Be...sh-Button-Door-Switch-1-Pack-GSW-SK/100180864


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

350X said:


> I prefer a switch mounted in the door jam. It doesn't require you to wave your arms around.
> http://m.homedepot.com/p/Gardner-Be...sh-Button-Door-Switch-1-Pack-GSW-SK/100180864
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Used them plenty of times with good results. :thumbsup:


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Door jamb idea sounds perfect to me.


----------



## MJFElectric (Jan 31, 2017)

I can't use the door jamb switch as this pantry has cabinet doors like kitchen cabinets. I am going to run a feed off the secondary 24v side of the transformer and put 4 reed contacts in series back to a handy box with a rib relay to control my tape lights. It's the only thing I can think of besides a occ sensor. But do they make a 24v occ sensor? Also it would have to be small in size.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MJFElectric said:


> I can't use the door jamb switch as this pantry has cabinet doors like kitchen cabinets. I am going to run a feed off the secondary 24v side of the transformer and put 4 reed contacts in series back to a handy box with a rib relay to control my tape lights. It's the only thing I can think of besides a occ sensor. But do they make a 24v occ sensor? Also it would have to be small in size.



No need to reinvent the wheel this has been done a 1000 times before.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Is the kitchen lighting that bad that a pantry cabinet need auxiliary lighting?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Is the kitchen lighting that bad that a pantry cabinet need auxiliary lighting?


Honest question, good point!:thumbsup:


----------



## MJFElectric (Jan 31, 2017)

Sorry. I shouldn't have said it is a kitchen. It is a separate bar area off the kitchen. That has a side area pantry. I ended up getting a constant feed into the cabinet. I used a bell transformer with rated magnetic reed contacts on all the doors wired normally open and in parallel. This controls the 24v coil side of the rib relay which switches my 120v for my fixtures. Pictures to follow in a few days.


----------



## MJFElectric (Jan 31, 2017)

I would put the door jam switch in but customer wants a clean look. I showed them the door jamb switch and they didn't approve.


----------



## lumen (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Clean switch*

Why not use a ball switch recessed into the jam of one of the cupboard doors?


----------

